# How's this for carnage?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Ty McCall and I whacked a few lionfish last Friday.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Get em fellas!!!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Unbelievable- 
*"Get 'em!"*


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't think you shot enough  you still had space left in the cooler.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That's not too shabby, do you plan on entering the Spearfishing derby? That would make one heck of an entry! There is going to be a multiple lion fish in one day category you could take that!


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

Great Pic's!

You did a great job today at the NWFMIA meeting.


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Glad to see some people are out there targeting these things. Good job!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

naclh2oDave said:


> That's not too shabby, do you plan on entering the Spearfishing derby? That would make one heck of an entry! There is going to be a multiple lion fish in one day category you could take that!


Not sure if I'll enter derbies myself this year, but I may help out as needed. There are going to many more derbies and lionfish add-on categories to fishing tournaments this year. The Gulf Coast Lionfish Coalition had raised a bunch of money to sponsor lionfish categories.

If there is a prize for "most likely to be stung," I think I'll win that hands-down. :yes:


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> If there is a prize for "most likely to be stung," I think I'll win that hands-down. :yes:


No. You will probably win it hands up - swelled up.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Not sure if I'll enter derbies myself this, but I may help out as needed. There are going to many more derbies and lionfish add-on categories to fishing tournaments this year. The Gulf Coast Lionfish Coalition had raised a bunch of money to sponsor lionfish categories.
> 
> If there is a prize for "most likely to be stung," I think I'll win that hands-down. :yes:


If you're scared say you're scared.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Man, those jokers are fat. Great job!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Fisherdad1 said:


> No. You will probably win it hands up - _*swelled up*_.


Indeed!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job Bryan..... We're going out Sunday if the forecast holds...


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Catch all up


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

no woryz said:


> Great job Bryan..... We're going out Sunday if the forecast holds...


Thanks. We are trying to get out Sunday as well.

At a recent MAC meeting someone asked me "How do you tell male lionfish from female ones?" My response was, "Kill 'um all, and let God sort them out."


----------

